# Rule of thumb for Jib sheet



## jbrockpiano (Apr 15, 2007)

For a 30' sloop what would be the ideal length for a jib sheet looped at the clew on a 150 genoa ? thanks,

JB


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

I'll take an educated guess and say that the clew of a 150 genny is halfway back from the mast, and assuming there's no intervening headstay (i.e. this is your typical sloop, not a cutter), that you want at least a boat-length of sheet, plus 10 or 20 percent.

So if you loop it at the clew, two boatlengths plus 10 or 20 percent, or around 70 feet?. When you buy it, err on the long side, it's lots easier to shorten a sheet than to lengthen it..;-)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

is this a double sheet, which goes to both starboard and port, and is tied at the clew using something like a larks head knot, or a single sheet, where you have two separate sheets for starboard and port??

35' and 70' respectively...or there abouts... it depends on the exact layout of your genoa track and what turning blocks you have to go through and where the winches are. They could be as short as 30'/60' or as long a 40'/80'.


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd measure it.


----------



## gdimit (Jul 16, 2007)

If you use a whisker pole, don't forget that it adds some extra footage requirements (especially on the lazy sheet)!


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

The jib sheet length should be 1.5 times the boat length, so you are looking at a line 3 times boat length.


----------

